# Software para programar Smartcards



## kery17 (May 15, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Tengo una lectora-escritora de tarjetas inteligentes ACR38, pero necesito saber si alguno de ustedes tiene idea de si existe un software específico para la interfase entre el PC y el dispositivo. De no existir, ¿me podrían ayudar con un código base para Visual Basic con el que pueda comenzar?

Muchas gracias por el apoyo. Saludos.


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (May 16, 2008)

Hola colega:

   Ahora msimo no encuentro el soft, pero si existe, yo lo descargue de "www.YoReparo.com" llegate alli y lo encontraras.

   Saludos desde cuba un colega y amigo...


 Nos pillamos...

                                                           Neo.


----------

